# Can you freeze passionfruit tart??



## 00ln00 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm making some desserts for a birthday party in May but unfortunately I'll be on holidays for two weeks before the party so I need to get them done now and freeze them. So far I'm planning:

- a baked chocolate cheesecake (which apparently freezes well);

- a blackcurrant delice (which is a bit of a gamble but as it has to be chilled/frozen for several hours before the glaze is added I presume once I don't allow it to defrost when adding the glaze I can refreeze it quickly and keep it for for a couple of weeks without altering the texture);

-a passion fruit tart (which I can't figure out whether it can be frozen or not).

I'm planning a similar filling mix to a classic lemon tart (eggs, cream etc.) but with passionfruit instead of lemon. Opinions seem to differ online as to how well a lemon tart can be frozen but I'm pretty sure I recall doing it successfully in the past. I'm hoping a passion fruit version will be similar...? I might also add a meringue topping but I'll do that on the day once it has been defrosted.

If anyone has frozen any of these before I'd really appreciate your advice


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I'll check in here......I have doubts about all of these. 

I don't know about your references but experience has taught me some great lessons at some hefty prices.

Cheesecake made with cream cheese, eggs and sugar will not freeze well at all. It will thaw grainy.

Passion fruit will turn into a gelled mess when thawed and the lemon tart will fall apart into a gooey mess.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

With the tarts I would also worry about the consistency and texture of the crust.  I think it would end up soggy.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I try to steer clear of questions like these because whatever you advise someone has always done it , no problems....

Anything can be frozen it is the thawing that presents the problem.

Soggy bases and watery fillings are the biggest problems you might face.

Why not run a test drive and see?

If it turns out...great.

If not pass the job along or make simpler desserts that can be frozen and thawed with great results 100 percent of the time.

Or come home from vaca early in order to pound them out.

Does the person you are making them for know about the situation?

You don't mention if these are for a customer or just a favor for a friend but either way it is the right thing to do (letting them know).

mimi


----------



## ilovetheweeds (Apr 24, 2016)

don't freeze anything....start every morning from scratch.


----------



## 00ln00 (Apr 25, 2016)

Its actually for my boyfriend's 30th (and it's him and his family that I'll be away with for the 2 weeks previously) so that parts not a problem! It won't be the end of the world if any of them don't work out, it - I'd just rather they did!  Are there any desserts you would recommend that do freeze well? Preferably not "frozen" desserts (i.e. that have to be served frozen) as they will have to be transported once I get back.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Cakes freeze well...the butter based do the best (buttercream as well just defrost and rewhip).

I almost always have cookie dough in the freezer really easy just pre-portion then bake without even defrosting.

Cheesecake is hit and miss for me...I have frozen leftovers and have had mixed outcomes probably related to ingredients.

There are loads of ideas online but most were meant to be enjoyed from the frozen state... if you don't have a lot of cookbooks or if the ones you do have don't interest you, try the library .

I have found the random recipe collections online to be hit and miss while the actual CBs author's recipes have been tested and retested and most likely will work on the first go around.

Have a nice vacation and welcome to Chef Talk!

mimi


----------

